# BEW Holland Lops



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting into BEW holland lops, I'm picking up a doe on Tuesday that's more pet. Here's a pic of her sister (I asked for a pic of her but the breeder said she looks just like her sister just smaller) 


Like I said she isn't show quality but I think they're gorgeous, especially their blue eyes  and they're pretty rare in my area so I've had a hard time finding any. Here's another picture of a buck that is "proven show quality" 



What do you guys think about him? Is it a hard color for breeding? Any input would be awesome


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice rabbits! 
The breeders that I get my rabbits from have BEW rabbits. They aren't really difficult to breed. The buck looks really nice! You have one nice buck!


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 11, 2014)

The breeder just told me the buck is $300... it's also a 10 hour drive.. pretty pricey! I'm not sure if I'll be able to get him.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 11, 2014)

BEWs aren't more difficult to breed as far as the actual deed - they'll mate as readily as any other color. But they are very difficult for other reasons.

BEWs are not a very common color, so it's difficult to find quality worth breeding. The type on this color isn't anywhere near as developed as torts, blacks, and the more common colors. So that leaves you at a disadvantage right from the start.

It's also difficult genetically. Any rabbits out of a BEW program should not be used for breeding outside of that program. The vienna gene, which is responsible for BEWs, is a recessive that causes blue or marbled eyes and white spots or patterns, even on regularly colored rabbits. It's very important that you learn how the vienna gene acts in accordance with other colors. Understanding the genetics is almost as critical as understanding type when you're working with this color.

Last but not least, my recommendation is NOT to breed BEW x BEW. Like I said, the type is just not there on the color, so breeding BEW to BEW will never improve your rabbits. Invest in the most typey tort herd buck you can find and use him to integrate type into color. You can use BEW does to keep the vienna gene there.

A BEW project requires a fairly large herd. You have to work with many bits and pieces to pull together the right traits, and that requires more "pieces" than your average herd. But if you have the time (many, many generations/years of work) and the space, they certainly are beautiful! Best of luck.


----------



## Sugarbread (Aug 17, 2014)

Those two are lovely! Otherwise, I don't have any helpful input!


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Aug 25, 2014)

If u are thinking of breeding the smaller one try to pair it with a big chunk of a buck


----------



## Khainon (Aug 25, 2014)

they are lovely, y personal opinion is that they dont really have the best bone structure...but as kati's said,breeding to a huge chunky buck may make the kits more...erm..bulky..i love bulky lops..big heads make me melt


----------

